
TCP/IP proxy (spy, redirector) in Python with asyncio - begoon
https://github.com/begoon/py-tcpspy/tree/master/v3/asyncio
======
jquast
even though I love python and use asyncio all the time, I think ]socat and
tcpdump achieve the same means, instead of having a program dump
str(binary_data) to log, as this program does, I would use the great
collection of pcap tools like wireshark and others to view the data in a much
more structured way .. also, it can be replayed! (tcpplay)

------
brudgers
Looks interesting, but I did not see any documentation.

